# New Years Bully Bash PHX/HEAVY!!!!



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Went to todays show, it kicked ass. Lots of nice folks outthere! Had to jam out a bit early cause of a family emergency, only got to see novice and puppy on the WP at 420lbs.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Those are cool pics. I recognize some of those dogs too!

I still don't like to see the big chains and spiked collars IN the ring...They could be a little more professional than that. 

The Videos are great too! Hope you guys had fun! and hope everything is ok.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

great pictures! it looks like it was a blast!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW.........

Awesome looking dogs!!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

some ok looking dogs...............


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Those are def some big ole bullies LOL ... Cool Pics looks like you had a blast ...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Bummer only getting to stay for 3 1/2 hours of the thing, stuff was really starting to pick up as we were leaving. But yeah, had a blast.


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

nice pics..there were a few that looked nice and proportioned....looked like a good time.....
http://www.myspace.com/absolution360


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey where was Lugz?

And reddoggy is there any way you can check on any shous in Atlanta, Georgia your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I wouldn't know where to look other than the UKC site. ABKC only announced shows up until November. I get notices about shows out here from Canyon Pits/Arizona Bullies. And Lugz stayed home. Didn't wanna take him around a bunch of other dogs in a stressed situation without a good reason.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

They need to get with a set standard and get strict with it. There are a LOT of variations in those bullies, and some very obvious mixes.

You don't see the tri-color very often. And this one reminds me of a Dobey, good looking dog!









I think this one was my favorite of all the pics you took. All I can say is, WOW - now that's the kind of bully I would want if I was in the market for a bully *whistles*.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I love love love the tri color he/she is beautiful!!!!! Glad you had fun I wish they did stuff like that around here!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Gosh I want a bully....LOL


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

That there Tri has a big ash across her muzzle.... the red in the pic next to hers attacked her because of all the excitement. Poor girls were really nice dogs and it was a pleasure to be at that show, all the owners were more than happy to let us play with their dogs.


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

nice pictures, some great looking dogs


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some nice bullys in there. Looks like good fun all around.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Man, I love those Remme dogs.


----------

